# Pumps



## MrWino (Dec 10, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a pump for racking my wine. I have been reading about the All In One Vacuum Pump and I have seen the Mini Jet filter pumps advertised. Can the Mini Jet be used just as a pump for transfering? Help me decide which will be best. I usually make about 80 gallons of wine per year in 5 & 6 gallon carboys.


----------



## vtwinemaker (Dec 10, 2011)

The vacuum pump can be used to rack, degas, filter, and bottle wine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 10, 2011)

If you have any questions that I can answer for you please drop me a line and I will get back to you as soon as I can .
The difference in the all in one - 
It can transfer, degasses, filters and bottles.

The boun vino mini jet - filters -" leaks alot,when filtering", not designed to be used as a transfer pump -

the filters cost the same as an inline setup, but the inline filter can filter alot more wine - also you can choose what micron filter you want to purchase

steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2011)

vacuumpumpman said:


> The difference in the all in one -
> It can transfer, degasses, filters and bottles.
> 
> The boun vino mini jet - filters -" leaks alot,when filtering", not designed to be used as a transfer pump -
> ...



I have the enolmatic and the Mini Jet. I will probably never go back to the mini jet for the reasons listed above. I love the set up I have now and have no regrets.

With that being said if the All IN One had been available at the time, it would have been my pump of choice and I would have saved hundreds of dollars.


----------



## jet (Dec 10, 2011)

I've used my Buon Vino Mini Jet as a pump once. Getting the short little output hose off the pump was a bear. After that, I attached the drain hose to the output port. It worked OK (I didn't experience the leaking described above) but the drain hose is too short to be convenient and is a non-standard size. Also, the pump lacks the power to draw with the pump on the counter and the carboy on the floor.

I'll be using my auto siphon for racking.


----------



## MrWino (Dec 11, 2011)

Steve- does the vacuum pump come with a filtration system or is that an extra? I have 1 plastic carboy. Will it work on that or only the glass ones? What would it cost for a pump and filtration sustem?
Thanks
Mr Wino


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

The pump doesnt come with a filtration device so that will be extra. Im not sure if he is offering as of yet though so Steve will have to answer that. Vacuum doesnt work on plastic carboys at east not to degas or rack into them but you can rack from a plastic carboy to glass as the receiving vessel is the one that gets vacuum applied to it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Wade

Yes at this time I do not sell the filtration system, but I will give you all the links so you can purchase one yourself - for around 35 dollars which includes everything you will need including 2 filters. 
This way I do not have to charge you extra -" I am not looking to make this a momopoly " and most importantly - you can choose what filtration you would like for your filter - 

Yes - dido on everything mentioned about the better bottles

Thanks Steve





Wade E said:


> The pump doesnt come with a filtration device so that will be extra. Im not sure if he is offering as of yet though so Steve will have to answer that. Vacuum doesnt work on plastic carboys at east not to degas or rack into them but you can rack from a plastic carboy to glass as the receiving vessel is the one that gets vacuum applied to it.


----------



## MrWino (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It is probably something I will get in the near future. What type of filter do you suggest?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 11, 2011)

I will typicall use 3 micron for reds and 1.0 for whites , or you can always go down to a .35 micron which would be sterile. Atleast you have the ability to change the filtration.

steve






MrWino said:


> Thanks for the info. It is probably something I will get in the near future. What type of filter do you suggest?


----------



## MrWino (Dec 11, 2011)

How much wine can you filter with one filter? Can the filter be cleaned and stored after useing it to use it again?


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 11, 2011)

MrWino said:


> How much wine can you filter with one filter? Can the filter be cleaned and stored after useing it to use it again?



Alot of us made a canister out of PVC pipe and store our whole house filters in a K-Meta solution after thoroughly rinsing them. I've run probably 60-80 gallons through my filter that I purchased from Wade. I have 1 micron and a 5 micron filter and separate canisters for each. The canisters are made from a piece of 3" PVC, a closet (toilet) flange with cap, a pipe to threaded connection and a threaded cap. I don't have a picture now, but I can take one tomorrow and post unless someone does so sooner.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 11, 2011)

I also would agree as well that they typically last around 60 gallons or so. 
I personally do not keep them, due to that they are only approx 5 dollars a piece - so I will usually filter as much as I can and toss afterwards.
I do own some absolute filters (approx 80 dollars ) and those I will rinse and microwave till dry ( I know it sounds weird,but a wine expert showed me this and it really does work )

thanks steve




ffemt128 said:


> Alot of us made a canister out of PVC pipe and store our whole house filters in a K-Meta solution after thoroughly rinsing them. I've run probably 60-80 gallons through my filter that I purchased from Wade. I have 1 micron and a 5 micron filter and separate canisters for each. The canisters are made from a piece of 3" PVC, a closet (toilet) flange with cap, a pipe to threaded connection and a threaded cap. I don't have a picture now, but I can take one tomorrow and post unless someone does so sooner.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Alot of us made a canister out of PVC pipe and store our whole house filters in a K-Meta solution after thoroughly rinsing them. I've run probably 60-80 gallons through my filter that I purchased from Wade. I have 1 micron and a 5 micron filter and separate canisters for each. The canisters are made from a piece of 3" PVC, a closet (toilet) flange with cap, a pipe to threaded connection and a threaded cap. I don't have a picture now, but I can take one tomorrow and post unless someone does so sooner.



My filters are over a year old and did one heck of a lot more than 80 gallons.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 11, 2011)

Dan what type of filters are you using ? absolute of nominal ?
just curious

steve



Runningwolf said:


> My filters are over a year old and did one heck of a lot more than 80 gallons.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

These filters are designed to filter 1000's of gallons. Just remember that your wine should already be pretty clear before even considering using a filter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

I am using a .45 and 1 micron enolmatic nominal. You sure through me for a loop on the microwave thing. I never heard of that but makes sense. My first filter I cleaned, sanitized and put it back in the bag. A month later I went back to use it and it was nearly solid black with mold. That was an expensive mistake.

Some folks freeze them and I personally don't like that idea due to ice chards and expansion. It works for them but I find just putting them in my capsule with a meta/citric solution I'm good. If you are using a true absolute filter ensure you never touch the material as the oils in your hand will compromise the absolute.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Good point Wade. My wines are crystal clear and sediment free before I filter.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

Dan, If I were using pleated or a filter that could be compromised with ice like you are saying then you are right that the freezing would be a bad idea!!!!!! The Poly units dont have a problem like that as they dont hold enough water to have that problem.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 11, 2011)

my absolute filter has double rubber gaskets - remove rubber prior to microwave - check every 1 minute or so (after running and cleaning using sulfite solution )
I have been doing it for approx 3-5 years now
I personally did not like my filters in solution as I did forget about it and over time it went bad! my fault proubly 

steve




Runningwolf said:


> I am using a .45 and 1 micron enolmatic nominal. You sure through me for a loop on the microwave thing. I never heard of that but makes sense. My first filter I cleaned, sanitized and put it back in the bag. A month later I went back to use it and it was nearly solid black with mold. That was an expensive mistake.
> 
> Some folks freeze them and I personally don't like that idea due to ice chards and expansion. It works for them but I find just putting them in my capsule with a meta/citric solution I'm good. If you are using a true absolute filter ensure you never touch the material as the oils in your hand will compromise the absolute.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Steve, ha ha so many lessons we learn the hard way. I hope others learn from our mistakes and take them seriously. The first time I started using the capsules I did not remove the two o-rings. Yeap, next time I went to use it they had stretched out and were useless. The new ones were hard to find and I had to go to a shop that specialized in o-rings to get them (auto shops did not have the size). They weren't expensive but you can bet I picked up a half a dozen.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2011)

What capsules are you taliking about?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

The one I posted a picture of earlier. PVC for storing the filters.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 11, 2011)

taken off the buon vino website for the mini jet 
"Each pack of Mini Jet Filters is estimated to filter 30 litres (7.5 gallons) of wine depending on beginning clarity. Wine that has had a fining agent added before filtering may use twice as many filter pads."

so yes I would have to say finanically it is much better to use an inline filtration system

steve




Runningwolf said:


> The one I posted a picture of earlier. PVC for storing the filters.


----------



## jeffsedlak (Dec 26, 2011)

I used my new All in one wine pump today for the first time. I was very pleased. The transfers worked perfect, I am glad I no longer have to lower the carboys to the floor to siphon. One great plus is that the vacuum on the wine pulls the dissolved CO2 out of the wine while doing the transfer. i have tried to use the pump that does my filtering but it just is not right for racking - to hard to control.
jeff sedlak


----------



## tomheli (Dec 26, 2011)

*carboy implosion*

what is the max vac pressure you want to run on a 6 gal carboy, used a vac pump to rack worked great must have had a cracked carboy it inploded about halfway into the transfer what a mess!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2011)

typically no more than 22" in HG but this is a first for me in 8+ years of hearing a carboy implode - especially a 6 gallon
were you trying to degass or transfer ?
when did it let go ? at what level or vacuum ?
sorry for all the questions, just intrested

thanks steve






tomheli said:


> what is the max vac pressure you want to run on a 6 gal carboy, used a vac pump to rack worked great must have had a cracked carboy it inploded about halfway into the transfer what a mess!


----------



## tomheli (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont think i was above 12 was flowing good about half way done ,i think it was cracked before i started because i racked about 6 before this with out any problem , sometimes i bump them or rinse with too hot of a water ,i inspect very closeley now for defects [ transfering]


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2011)

sorry about your loss ! 
but I am glad your not hurt

steve


----------



## tomheli (Dec 26, 2011)

*thin glass can be dangerous*

it only hurt the pocket book, i think the bacon wraped pork tenderloin will kill me before the glass , but some of my carboys are thin so i check for defects now when done racking , i dont think you can see them when full


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2011)

#1 problem for carboys cracking is from using hot water to clean them. Use warm water!


----------



## milbrosa (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried to get a 10 inch water filter and vacuum pump setup working, but I was never successful. I finally figured out that the threads on the filter housing I bought were not straight cut, but were beveled such that water pressure inside would push it out and help to seal it. A vacuum on the inside separates the threads and just guarantees an air leak. I'm using that filter housing now with a charcoal filter for my espresso machine supply line, and it's working fine in that application.

I finally broke down and bought a Buon Vino Superjet about a year ago. It works, but there are things about it that I definitely don't like. You have to pump sanitizer and then plain water through it before you can siphon your wine. Then when you start siphoning your wine, it mixes with the water at first so you end up wasting some of your wine because you can't really tell for sure when you are getting just wine. It's difficult with red, even moreso with white wine. Then if you filter multiple carboys of different wines, which is the only way you can really use the Buon Vino economically because of the filter cost and the waste, you end up getting some mixing at the end of one carboy and the beginning of the next. So your final wines aren't really pure.

I think I'm going to go back to the 10 inch filter housing or the filter in a PVC pipe approach if I can get it sorted out, and sell the Buon Vino.


----------



## tomheli (Dec 27, 2011)

*hot water cracks thin glass*

ask me how i know


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2011)

tomheli said:


> ask me how i know



I'm thinkin we don't need to ask,  I'm hoping that it was a one gallon carboy that we would not be asking about.


----------



## tomheli (Dec 27, 2011)

*6 gal*

almost 4000 posts and youre just saying hello. i cant talk i dont remember if i ever said hello or not thats just how great this site is youre not judged just delt with as a person , in a perfect world it would be a 1 gal but it was a 6, 2nd one i lost christmas day first one i bumped on the toilet after rinsing in the tub,hope thats not a start of a bad year,just want everyone to be safe check for cracks, i thought i herd this one make a noise when i rinsed with hot water i didnt see a crack but when i went to transfer crack formed and started pouring wine, oh wait that post was 2009 nevermind i drink a little(a lot)


----------



## milbrosa (Dec 28, 2011)

I never wash carboys with water hotter than about 100 degrees. I don't think it's a good idea to use hot water based on the anecdotal stories (horror stories) I've read, and there's really no need to. You can easily clean a carboy with oxyclean and tepid water.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree! I made that mistake once with a free carboy from the dump. I filled it with hot water and bleach and then left the house. Came back an hour later to a 3/4 full carboy on the counter and bleach solution on the counter and linoleum floor. I had to very gently rack what was left into the sink and then carefully remove the upper 1/2 and then the lower. Luckily it stayed together while it had all that in there!!!! Also, luckily it wasnt on a rug or something with that bleach or Id be a dead man!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 29, 2011)

Question, Dan. I notice in the picture that you posted of your filter container you have wine in various stages of ferentation in the background. The carboys are tilted on pieces of wood. Why do you do that? Is it to catch and concentrate the sediment in the low point of the carboy?


----------



## Flem (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Rocky. I'm not Dan (thank goodness LOL) and since he's not online I'll give you an answer. You are absolutely correct. It allows the sediment to settle on the low side making it easier to rack off the lees/sediment.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 29, 2011)

Flem, now that is a neat idea. I guess you are never too old to learn, but I am getting pretty close!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep, been doing that for many years.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2011)

Flem said:


> Hi Rocky. I'm not Dan (thank goodness LOL) and since he's not online I'll give you an answer.


----------



## DasK (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone tried using a pack & seal as a degassing pump?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 31, 2011)

DasK said:


> Anyone tried using a pack & seal as a degassing pump?



I have never tried it, but there is a video on YouTube of a guy doing that. I assume you mean one of those vacuum wrap machines for the kitchen.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2011)

I know many of people who have and it works................ for awhile and then dies as these motors just arent built to deal with the amount of work needed to degas a wine over and over. They will however rack your wine pretty well as that doesnt require much effort n the motor. Putting a filter in line will take some life off the motor though.


----------



## MrWino (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there any way to fine filter wine while racking it without a pump?


----------



## Gr8zins (Jan 17, 2012)

I received the all in one pump last month and have sucessfully racked and degassed 10 carboys of wine in pretty short order. It worked great and I am very satisfied with the results. I have had problems in the past getting the final gas out of my wines but this vacuum pump did the job! I have a mini jet and it never worked forngetting gas out like the all in one.


----------



## MrWino (Feb 12, 2012)

*fermenting*

If I use the vacuum pump to transfer my wine from the primary fermentor to the carboy, before fermentation is done, will the wine continue to ferment? Since the air is removed from the carboy while it is being filled with wine I am wondering if there will be enough oxygen in the wine to continue fermentation.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

MrWino said:


> Is there any way to fine filter wine while racking it without a pump?



Sure, pick up a Vinbrite Gravity Filter. Your wine must be basically free of visible sediment or you will plug the filter. This is a polishing filter.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, just give it a good stir afterwards. That will add some O2 back into the wine. 


MrWino said:


> If I use the vacuum pump to transfer my wine from the primary fermentor to the carboy, before fermentation is done, will the wine continue to ferment? Since the air is removed from the carboy while it is being filled with wine I am wondering if there will be enough oxygen in the wine to continue fermentation.


----------

